# BMW Z4 Coupe & M Coupe Press Release



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

----->BMW Z4 COUPE WILL BE OUT IN JUNE 2006. M COUPE RETURNS.

*11/22/2005 Munich.*

Following strong consumer reaction to the concept Z4 Coupe at the 2005 Frankfurt and Tokyo Auto Shows, BMW has confirmed that both the Z4 Coupe and an M version, the M Coupe will enter series production. Visitors in Frankfurt and Tokyo were captivated by the car's stylish body with its unique silken matte finish, tailored in the very best style of a classic sports coupe. While the driving dynamics potential of the vehicle was clear in its strong, purposeful lines, equally appealing to visitors was the striking interior design. 
To be produced in Spartanburg, S.C., the first vehicles will be delivered to customers as early as June 2006.

The proven 255 horsepower (U.S. SAE net) in-line 6-cylinder engine with its high output and lightweight magnesium and aluminum construction promises superior agility and high performance. It not only catapults the Z4 Coupe to the top of the international competitive field but is also demonstrates the enormous performance capacity of the fundamental BMW Z4 Roadster concept - which forms the basis of the coupe.

BMW is also working to produce a high-end variation as quickly as possible and the result will be the return of the M Coupe, based on the new Z4 Coupe. Powered by the exciting 3.2-liter high-rpm engine, familiar from the BMW M3 and winner of many international awards, it will also come out in June 2006.

New images of the Z4 Coupe, along with the original concept study will be available in high resolution on November 23rd.

More detailed information on the BMW Z4 Coupe and Z4 M Coupe will follow in early 2006.

11/22/2005 | BMW of North America LLC.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Since both of the N52 and S54 will stay, where will the rumored 3.5L n/a I6 fit? Does it mean neither the 335i nor the 328 will happen?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Z4 Coupe could very well be my next BMW!!!
cheers
vern


----------

